# Bug Trapper



## drcameraman (May 11, 2007)

I would like to put a trapper out at night to collect bugs around my house. Can someone point me into the right direction of where to buy one. A link would be great. Thanks!


----------



## colddigger (May 11, 2007)

Well, what kind of little critters do you want to catch?

flying insects could be collected by putting up a white sheet and a light behind it...but then you would have to be up during the night to collect them. Or you could make a pit(bucket buried in the ground) and put a flattish piece of wood or rock over it. lots of stuff like rocks.

rocks


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2007)

Here is a pitfall trap from carolina.com. I deal with them often and recommend them.

https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wcs/stores...n=&amp;crumbs=n


----------



## randyardvark (May 11, 2007)

or you could just use a modified plastic bottle...


----------



## francisco (May 12, 2007)

Hello,

You can try Bioquip.com to get profesional traps and other enthomological

supplies.

regards

FT


----------

